# Another plow tire question



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

i ended up buying a new plow truck...2017 2500 HD double cab. The truck came with Firestone Transforce HT tires. Has anybody ever plowed with these and your thoughts?
Tire rack rated them not so good.

Years past, I always ran 2 sets of tires and rims, with dedicated plow tires in the winter. I was hoping to use these Firestones to plow with, but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I haven't, but the tread looks more "all season". Wouldn't be my first choice for winter tires.

I do like you do - have dedicated snow tires in separate rims. Use studded Duratracs on my plow truck; deep lugs are good in the deep snow/slush, and the studs help in the icey spots.

Not really spending extra money because your tires last longer with two sets. When they wear out, start using the snow tires for summer, snd spend the money on new snows.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where you at? We just don't get the snow here lately. I have transforce AT tires. There OK. But not like dedicated snow tires.


----------



## plows&tattoos (Nov 6, 2008)

I always keep two sets for my pickups and 1ton dumps, We tried running some all season tires a couple winters ago and the drivers didn't like it at all.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

A search on Transforce:

https://www.plowsite.com/search/4329511/?q=Transforce&o=date&c[node]=6


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

with proper weight, a 2 wheel will push snow....add a little more to your counter weight and see how it goes


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I know this thread is a bit old but i plowed with transforce HT all last winter and the sucked. 6in of snow they sucked. Even with 800lbs over the back of my 8ft dump bed they sucked. There a highway tire and the only way i could get them to grip was to wrap vbar tire chains around them. 
I havr since changed tires. There a cheap knock off brand but look alot more like a snow tire.
This is on a 95 k3500 dump.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

I made the decision to change too & have separate plow tires. This is what I've done in years past, so I will continue that way with this truck!
I get that feeling the Transforce are not good in snow simply by the way they perform in wet weather...not good!!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I've had good luck w/BF Goodrich Comm. Trac. aggressive, m/s tire. On my 2nd set, from BJ's buy 4 w/ buy $50 off coupon the total. + 4 wheel alignment = like $900 

https://www.amazon.com/BFGoodrich-C...keywords=bf+goodrich+commercial+16+inch+tires


----------



## Kayakersteve (Nov 6, 2016)

I used Transforce AT last year and got by in western NY. This year, I have added Toyo M-55 and look forward to a deep ass snowy winter!


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

ratherbfishin said:


> i ended up buying a new plow truck...2017 2500 HD double cab. The truck came with Firestone Transforce HT tires. Has anybody ever plowed with these and your thoughts?
> Tire rack rated them not so good.
> 
> Years past, I always ran 2 sets of tires and rims, with dedicated plow tires in the winter. I was hoping to use these Firestones to plow with, but now I'm not so sure!


I have the same truck. Came with Michelins. Total junk. I got BF Goodrich all terrain. A little pricey but I think worth every penny. Got me out of a few thought spots plowing. My suggestion. Get good tires. The money and time you save get pulled out will pay for themselves.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> I have the same truck. Came with Michelins. Total junk. I got BF Goodrich all terrain. A little pricey but I think worth every penny. Got me out of a few thought spots plowing. My suggestion. Get good tires. The money and time you save get pulled out will pay for themselves.


Also good luck with the new truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have yet to see a real snow tire come on a truck from the factory.

Firestones suck. As someone mentioned, they're all season which means crappy in everything but dry weather.


----------

